# Full Color Pigeon Magazine



## purebredpigeon (Feb 8, 2005)

Please go to www.purebredpigeon.com to see my new Full COLOR Print Magazine devoted exclusively to pigeons. Our second issue - 72 pages - just came out and covers showing, performing, racing and breeding pigeons. Lots of color pictures in every issue. If you have questions, please email me at [email protected]. Thank you! 

P.S. We are not affiliated with any other pigeon magazine.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Great stuff, purebred. Hope the mag is a huge success.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,

my name is Luis Rolon From Puerto RIco,

I sent a message asking for some info about S&H to PR. I want to receive this MAGAZINEEEE!!!!!!


----------

